# Cosmo.........



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

I love stories like these


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cosmo*

Cosmo:

Have the happiest life and we know you will be loved!!!!!!

I LOVE stories with Happy Endings.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks Woodysmama! Your stories seem to always have a happy ending.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Cosmo, you've brightened the forum this morning. You go boy....... you deserve the life you have.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank you for sharing all these happy adopted stories. Cosmo is one goodlooking boy and so happy for him and the family.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

After reading about so much pain and suffering, it's so wonderful to read a happily-ever-after adoption story.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Lucky Cosmo and lucky family too!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Yay for cosmo! I needed that today. It's been a rough day with the pup.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Gotta love happy endings! Thanks for sharing. All too often we read the hardship cases; it clears up the tears to read happy endings


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

THIS is just what keeps me going...a GREAT post. Thanks!!

Rachel


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Cosmo is gorgeous. I'm sure his new forever parents are elated getting a nice young boy like Cosmo.


----------

